# Fivics new finger tabs



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Has anybody out there tried the Fivics Polite 2 or Polite 3 finger tabs? Interesting concept.... Any comments?

Happy New Year!

Ted


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Following [ Later


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

My gf got me one for Xmas, and I gotta say I love this tab. I used to hate Fivics Tabs due to high cost and tabs felt weird in my hands (I had tried all of them). But this polite tab got me. I got a medium tab 3fingers, and it just feels perfect in my hand at release.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Info from the Fivics site, for who was wondering:


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

where's the shelf?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

At first, the 3 finger version seemed like an interesting idea. Then I remembered the fact that your fingers are not completely independent. Try gripping your pinky tightly to your palm then, while keeping tension in your pinky, try to completely relax your ring finger. You can't. This tab, with a grip for the pinky, is an inherently terrible idea.

You have relax the pinky to completely relax the ring finger, and the pinky grip is utterly counter productive to that. In spite of all the technical and sciency sounding jargon in the ad copy it seems like the people who created this tab didn't take the *relevant* details of hand anatomy into account - which is surprising and perplexing.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a 2 finger on it's way....so we will see. Have already thought that I may have to ignore the pinky pull, or trim it off. Since I shoot 2 finger altering tabs isn't anything new. May have to add a shelf too.

The leather set-up on the "2" model is exactly the way it should be. We'll see once it arrives.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

st8arrow said:


> I have a 2 finger on it's way....so we will see. Have already thought that I may have to ignore the pinky pull, or trim it off. Since I shoot 2 finger altering tabs isn't anything new. May have to add a shelf too.
> 
> The leather set-up on the "2" model is exactly the way it should be. We'll see once it arrives.


With the 2 finger tab, your ring finger tightly holding the grip will keep your middle finger from completely relaxing. It isn't as pronounced as the pinky, ring finger interaction, but it is still significant. Tighten your ring finger and try to completely relax your middle finger. Or, try to hold your index and middle fingers completely straight then tighen your ring finger.

It seems likely to me these tabs were made by expert *engineers* - hence all the impresdive seeming measurements and reasoning - who treated the hand as if it is just length, mass and hinge joints (a superficial engineering mofel) rather than as a complex biomechanical construct. Or, more simply, it seems the engineers didn't consult any kinesiologists or occupational therapists.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I should add, that these tabs could actually be a genius device that I have completely misunderstood and judged too quckly out of ignorance. It could be that the idea of the tabs is to hold on them with entire hand (using the leather, friction and the metal of the tab to transfer some of the draw weight to fingers not touching the string) but *relax your entire hand* on loose and not keep a hold of the grips as if it were a pistol (and held on to after loose the way compound releases are). If they are to be used by relaxing the whole hand then my concerns about finger tension would be moot and my diatribes misplaced :mg: :embara:

Er, so don't grip these like a pistol when you loose and they could be awesome. It's a detail I don't see in the add copy. It looks like a pistol grip so I assumed it was to be used like one. To others they may see a tab and assume you relax your whole hand as you do with other tabs. How did folks in here assume the tab was to be used?


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm the one that started the post and I'm thinking relax the whole hand. You know I probably not much different than any archer. You need a few things to play with and experiment with. Always looking for 5 more points. Something interesting about the thought of pulling back with tension from all the fingers. Wish they weren't so expensive. If anybody that sees this has a large RH Polite 3 they want
to sell let me know.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

The shootining examples in this YouTube video by Fivics confirm my misunderstanding. All fingers are to be fully realesed upon loose, as with a regular tab.





http://youtu.be/J00MTyq6t1o

I love the Engrish ad copy narrated deadpan by what sounds like a fluent English speaking narrator.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Warbow said:


> I love the Engrish ad copy narrated deadpan by what sounds like a fluent English speaking narrator.


"Score should be increased more than your imagination."

By the end of the video I was starting to laugh a little. Google Translate just doesn't quite replace a real human being. You gotta give them credit for trying though!


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

So anybody else care to chime in on this? Especially the Polite 2...


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

"Score should be increased more than your imagination." I dunno. I can imagine quite a bit.


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

Azzurri said:


> where's the shelf?


Seriously though, where is the shelf?


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Received a 2 finger version in the mail yesterday......I'm very impressed.....looking forward to shooting it. First impression is that it is very well thought out.....size was perfect....plate is fairly thick, and very comfortable. I'm a shelf shooter, and also wondered "where is the shelf ", but after several practice anchors, I've decided it may not be needed due to the thickness of the plate at the top. We will see. Hoping to shoot it in next couple of days.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

This raises a finger tab question: before all the tweaks etc when one was shooting cavalier, how have scores improved for people and in major comps for people using things like the Fivics or KSL gold. Just curious. Works for some and not others, as is the usual case?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

st8arrow said:


> Received a 2 finger version in the mail yesterday......I'm very impressed.....looking forward to shooting it. First impression is that it is very well thought out.....size was perfect....plate is fairly thick, and very comfortable. I'm a shelf shooter, and also wondered "where is the shelf ", but after several practice anchors, I've decided it may not be needed due to the thickness of the plate at the top. We will see. Hoping to shoot it in next couple of days.


I've always had a problem with my third finger, and I see it frequently where the JOAD kids I work with set off their clicker with their third finger instead of through expansion. I'm very interested in whether the two-finger version of this tab works, is comfortable, and would prevent such things. Please post your experiences! Thanks!

-Kent W.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Warbow said:


> The shootining examples in this YouTube video by Fivics confirm my misunderstanding. All fingers are to be fully realesed upon loose, as with a regular tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out YUN Ok Hee at 2:00 on the video. If she really uses the 2-finger tab, then why isn't she using her clicker?


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

"Design your shootings". Sorry I just had to laugh at that. Anyways that plate is very thick, perhaps I may just save my change and treat myself to something new and get this tab.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

If you do, make sure to tell us what you think. I've been intrigued by the design but haven't been brave enough to try it myself!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

zephus said:


> "Design your shootings". Sorry I just had to laugh at that. Anyways that plate is very thick, perhaps I may just save my change and treat myself to something new and get this tab.


Oh, you think that's funny, you should turn on the closed captioning! The speech-to-text was especially bad at captioning this one. Bad auto-translate paired with bad speech-to-text makes for some real entertainment. 

My favorite lines from the auto-captioning:
1:10 as a poor church n white Witcher bomb on your bro
1:13 and hold it for you
1:18 like three care finger death

You just can't make stuff up like that!

Back on topic, I wish there was a way to try these somewhat expensive tabs out before dropping the cash to buy one. 

-Kent W.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

2 finger tab update

I shot it all last week and really like it. Since I was already a split 2 finger shooter it was an easy transition. I have tried several 3 finger tabs with the pinky hook, and they just never felt right....I tended to draw too much with the hook, so always ended up taking it off. I fully expected to cut the pinky portion off this tab also, but it hasn't caused the same issue. I had to move the clicker about 3/8" as I have been pulling through the clicker like crazy. I'm shooting it better than my other tab and plan to keep it.


PS...plate is so thick, I don't miss the shelf


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

St8arrow what size of tab did you buy? I use small/cadet golf gloves and I just bought the yellow (small) 2 finger tab. Not sure if that is too small or if I should buy a medium.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Medium which is what I usually shoot


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't ask me why, but I bought one of the 2-finger Polite tabs. Looks cool, but for some reason it makes me pluck like crazy, sending my arrows about 1 foot to the left.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

For those who want to play with a pinky hook, I'd look at the new Win/Win tab. At least with this one, it's adjustable, probably more than actually needed. If you decide it's not needed, you can either remove it or swivel it out of the way.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow I like the looks of that Win Win tab, does LAS carry that?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, they just started getting them in


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

do that many people need a place for their thumb?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

??? I see no place for thumb. Little finger, palm pad, chin ledge, but nothing special for thumb.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

oh... i guess i misinterpreted what that ring thing is.

does it just sit in your palm?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Sits in your palm, to keep your hand from collapsing, and incidentally handy to hang the tab by on your quiver belt...


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, chin shelf can't be adjusted low enough and the W&W to put my thumb on top. Too bad, look very adjustable.


----------

